# tank



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

Anyone know anyone selling 75 - 90 gallon aquarium ?

Also i'm cleaning out my 55 gallon planted. Last time no one wanted dwarf hair grass so it went to trash...i have a great needle java fern and java fern for trade with some other plants. And lot of rotala rotundfolia.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jason, would you consider a larger tank? Sigmar has a 5' 100 gallon with a 2x4 stand. I can ck on price for you. He's in s arlington.

i don't have anything to trade but I'd appreciate any plant donations to the club


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

these are on dfwfishbox and Sigmar may have a 75...I'll ck

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/vb4/showthread.php?35354-75-gallon-tank-stand-and-canopy

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/pr...437-75-gallon-oceanic-aquarium-with-glass-lid


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sigmar does have a 75 gallon for sale...tank only for $75


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Sell dwarf hair grass on planted tank


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

thank you for the reply, the dwarf hair grass is gone to trash a while ago....
and i'll talk to joey see if he can take some plants to the club meeting.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> thank you for the reply, the dwarf hair grass is gone to trash a while ago....
> and i'll talk to joey see if he can take some plants to the club meeting.


yes I can do that.


----------

